# Side parker lights (not courtasy sinal lights) problem



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

Im having great difficulty changing the side parker lights, not the courtasy lights that come on with the blinker, mine r out and i've got some nice blue ones to go in, but i cant get the old ones out? any one got an idea how to do it?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

when posting, always remember to type info on your car like the year. This link shows 93-98


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

povcityhustla said:


> Im having great difficulty changing the side parker lights, not the courtasy lights that come on with the blinker, mine r out and i've got some nice blue ones to go in, but i cant get the old ones out? any one got an idea how to do it?



if ur refferin' to the corner lights there is just a screw at the top of the headlight housin' that holds it in place then just pull the corner housin' out carefully since it snaps in at the bottom of the headlight assembly and thats it. this is a 2 min. job so enjoy.


----------



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks to everyone, who helped me with the problem


----------

